# Haulover 6/14



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Should of thrown the dozen blue crabs in exchange for a dozen bull reds or blacks  atleast you got out on the water though. Haulover is a zoo most the time anyways but I've always caught fish there on a last ditch effort..


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

put 1/2 crab on the bottom and hold on


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Haulover is googan central, it's overfished to the max



> put 1/2 crab on the bottom and hold on


Also this is good advice if you must fish there.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Haulover is googan central, it's overfished to the max
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get picked clean by catfish and pinfish, wasting the majority of your crabs. Better off leaving them live and whole, the drum in there have no problem eating them whole. I prefer 3/4 palm size pinfish or 6+ inch mullet. But, the crabs are running real hard now.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> > Haulover is googan central, it's overfished to the max
> >
> >
> >
> ...


FoR sure googan central.... If you must half the crabs try usng pantyhose around the half crab... I know many of us don't carry pantyhose on the boats but if the game plan is to use half crabs the crapper fish won't be able to pick all the meat out!! And the black drum won't know the difference..... They just inhale the bait to their crushers, and its game on!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Or if you get really bored, throw some live pin fish down on the south east end of the rocks and hold on. There's grouper down there the size of vw's. I'm 0-100 but almost had one run to the flats on mistake


----------

